# New TTS owner



## MrJazz

Hi All,

Just got my new TTS. Traded in a 225MK1. I believe its the first one in Ireland  OMG I love it.

As you can see its Avis Silver and the Extras i got were 19" Titanium look wheels, BlueTooth, and Bose speakers. All the other cool stuff is pritty much standard.


----------



## PL.maTT

Hi and welcome to your new addiction 

and your car - epic. just epic...

lovin the paint.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## PL.maTT

also glad to see you took the full plunge and got the S, nice to see some emphasis on performance on the forum 8)


----------



## MrJazz

Cheers M8,


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Very......Very nice, looks ace.

O yeah welcome to the forum..... :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu

That looks very cool indeed!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome  now you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Petesy

well done Jazz 
very smart motor - it would be great to see it at some TT events in Ireland
keep and eye in the events section for TTrips in Belfast, Dublin, Galway and Donegal
next one in Galway on 15 August

we had a TTS out on the last Belfast TTrip on 15th June. very cool

edit: see you have already spotted the galway link fella...see you there


----------



## 04DTT

MrJazz said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my new TTS. Traded in a 225MK1. I believe its the first one in Ireland  OMG I love it.
> 
> As you can see its Avis Silver and the Extras i got were 19" Titanium look wheels, BlueTooth, and Bose speakers. All the other cool stuff is pritty much standard.


Hi Mr Jazz,

I love your TTS. I havent seen one on the road in Ireland yet. Avus silver really suits the car and the titanium rs4's look the biz :!:

Enjoy driving it. Hopefully we will see you in Galway in August.

04dtt
Dec


----------



## MrJazz

Thanks everybody, and yeah im really delighted. After a weekend of driving her im still stunned by the power. Love all the little extras. Like the Automatic lights and wipers and the how easy it is to use the Ipod with it.

The Short shift is a must, I love it but i wouldnt recommend the Hill assist, unless you are really bad at hill starts. I have it and I really dont think its worth it.

Anyhow dont get me started or ill go on about it all day 

Ill sign up for the TTOC and yes ill be at the Gallway event. Ill also see if i can make it to any of the other ones before then 8)


----------



## 04DTT

MrJazz said:


> Ill sign up for the TTOC and yes ill be at the Gallway event. Ill also see if i can make it to any of the other ones before then 8)


Thats great MrJazz. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Looking forward to seeing it in August.   Let me know when you have boked and If you need any more info drop me a line.

Dec


----------



## Hatchet

Jaysus Jazz!!! That looks the business!!! I doubt I'll miss that beast driving around Dublin....


----------



## MrJazz

Thanks Hatchet, Ill look out for you next time I see a black TT


----------



## Capercat

Hi MrJazz congrats  , could you comment on whether you experience wheel rub with 19" wheels while spirited driving?


----------



## MrJazz

Hey Capercat, I have driven to car "spiritedly" both with the sports suspension On and off and im pleased to announce no Wheel rub whatsoever  With the SS on though it is a stiffer ride.


----------



## Hatchet

Hey,

I told you I wouldn't miss it!!! I'm nearly sure it was yours in traffic on Adelaide road heading towards the cross at leeson street on tuesday!!. I was the gobshite nearly walking out on the road gawking at it!!! looks mean as fook!!! Made my day as I was out on my perv walk at lunch  and I was having a stressful one...... thanks :mrgreen:


----------

